
Ask HN: Improvements to a SaaS product to reduce customer support requests? - whitepoplar
Hi HN, I&#x27;m currently building a B2B CRUD-style SaaS. For those of you who have been through this before, are there any particular universal improvements I could make that would drastically cut down customer support requests later on? Thanks!
======
lprubin
Make a list of all the customer support requests you get and order them by
frequency of request. Likely there will be a bunch near the top that are
questions/confusions that could be prevented if the user was more informed.
Highlight the answer to those questions in your onboarding flow, especially in
emails and in app messaging.

